# how to print a slide



## andylou17 (Nov 22, 2004)

is there anybody here know how to print color slide to black and white paper?

thanx


----------



## oriecat (Nov 22, 2004)

I would imagine you would print it like a normal negative, and then since you would have a reversed image, you would need to contact print that to get back to a positive.


----------

